# bear gun



## varmiterkid

okay i was looking for a bear hunting place and couldn't find one and this is the closest i am looking to buy a falling block in 300 win mag mayb and i have a tikka t3 308 and savage 270 r these good black bear guns??


----------



## bchunter

You want to use as mutch gun as you can shoot acuratly for bears i'm asuming you meen black bear they can be very tuff.you also want to shoot a well made bullet i have seen people shoot bears with 270's and 308's but i persenly wouldent recamend them if you do use one try to get the heavest bullet you can and rember make your first shot count the last thing you want to do is try tracking a wounded one.As for places to go i live on vancouver island british columbia and we have lots and i do meen lots of bear and some big ones.it's not uncomen to go out here for an afternoon and see 20 or more my best day last spring was 38 in 7hrs i know one guide on the north end of the island who's best day ever for seeing bears was something like 80 like i said we've got lots :sniper:


----------



## Goodfella

Varmiter, it doesn't matter which gun you use. The only thing that matters is the shot you make. I shot my bear this fall with a 300 win mag. You'd think that would stop him if you shot him in the little toe. I'm not proud of this little fact,. . . it took 3 shots. The first to the chest (didn't get any heart though), the second to the neck, and as he rolled down the hill right to my feet he stood up again and I had to put another through his chest point blank.

Be accurate, that's all that matters.
My only excuse is,. . . it's hard not shake a little when he's coming right at you.


----------



## Niles Short

did my first bear hunt in minnsota last year and all i ca say it was a blast. i did everything myself and went by detroit lakes. snoop around enough u can find someone to help u bait or someone to go with it takes some time but the rewards are great. gun wise from what i understand teh bigger the hole the better(as well as a good shot) bear fur soaks alot of blood up makes tracking harder. i hit mine at 20 yards with a 280 single shot, in the shoulder and it did not exit- iit went only 2 feet also. there was 22 graims left of the 140 ngrain bullit also read everything u can on it it will help u out alot


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie

A 243 for bear..... You've got more.... guts than I do. I'll take my 358, thank you. By the way, it doesn't recoil nearly as much as I thought it would. I does make a heck of a lot of noise, though. I suppose these eastern bear are not as big, but you don't see them until you only get one shot. That's why I would like for one shot to be enough.


----------



## lead gander

As a bear guide in MN I can say it has been my experience that nothing rocks a bear at baiting range(15-20 yds) like a 12 gauge slug. Large hole for a good tracking trail if he doesn't nose dive and most people already own one. But if you really want to buy a new gun go for it. Remember it's more where you put the shot than the caliber, please no neck shots.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

"A 243 for bear..... You've got more.... guts than I do"

oh no he just didnt mention the desert eagle he brings with him as well 
lol


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## Whelen35

As a general rule, the 300 winney is hard to beat for an all arround choice. If your bear hunting is going to be over baits, then you have a situation where some of the thumpers would be in order. The 45-70 with handloads would be great or the 450 marlin, I love the 358 and 35 Whelen a win 356 if you had one would be good, and the new (again?) rem 350 mag in the 673 would be great. To me, bait hunting means close shooting. If this is the case, you can create large holes with heavy bullets and not have to deal with the fast bullet and recoil of the heavy bullet thinking something like 340 WBY or 338 ultra fast and heavy but more difficult to shoot well. If you are looking for a gun that will be used for all close rnge out to 225 or so yards or less, I would get a rem 350 mag and use it for a lot of hunting. Then, I would sit back and see if history repeats itself and the guns chambered in 350 become collectors and I more than recover my cost of gun and ammo. Just my thinking I love the 35 cal's and shoot a lot of 358, 35 Whelen improved, and 358 norma But again the 45-70 in the guide gun is handy and fast, and wacks very hard. Heck, get several.


----------



## big_buck14

my dads been goin bear hunting for 12 years and all he uses is a bow with a 65# pull and has gotten 2 bears but right now hes using his 30/06 beacuse his bows messed up.....lol. so i think a .308 and .270 will work perfectlyand this year will be my first and im using a .303 british enfield.


----------



## sdeprie

Only a black bear? I wouldn't even try to compare a black to a grizzly, or polar bear, but don't think that is the time to get careless. That's like saying, "Don't worry, that's only a copperhead, not a rattlesnake. They're not aggressive." It would be just my luck to find the ONE who was the exception to the rule. If I'm going after bear, I'll take enough, thank you. My dream is to take something like that with a bow, but I'll have some backup. You see, I'm basically a coward.


----------



## snoopy

I leave on Friday and plan on using my 1993 Hoyt compound. If you need a canon to hunt a baited animal at 30 yards maybe you should take up knitting instead of hunting!!!


----------



## Goodfella

Who's baiting?


----------



## sdeprie

I thought I was being gutsy to pig hunt in the jungle with a bow.  First saw one at about 5 yards. It was too close to even draw the bow. Good thing it weighed about 10 pounds. I picked a new spot, one where I could see a little farther.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie

You're probably right. Backup? Probably a 12 ga in my hunting partner's hands. Pigs have hooves. By the way, the pigs I was hunting could be heard from quite a ways crunching whole coconuts. Not many bears in my neck of the woods. Farther east or west. There will come a time, but not yet.


----------



## Trapper62

Your 270 is plenty of gun for black bear. Not sure who said it but bullet quality and shot placement is more important that caliber, within reason!

My last bear was shot at 67 yards with a Ruger M77 270, reloaded shells and Sierra 150 gr. Grand Slam bullets. The bear was shot about 3" below the skull and dropped in its tracks, with entry and exit holes about pencil size.

I have shot 11 buffalo (not hunted, but shot) in the past 4 years for butchering, all about 1100 pounds on the hoof. These ranged in distance from about 50 yards to 150 yards, each and everyone dropped in its tracks, they were all shot behind the base of the ear with the same gun and loads as described above. I didn't print this to brag but to show that you need to know your target and your gun. Doesn't pay to have a 338 if you can't hit the kill zone. I have seen many deer shot with a 22 hornet and 222 that dropped in thier tracks because the hunter knew where to place the bullet!

In one post there was a comment about a 140 gr. bullet that had 22 grains left after impact. In my opinion that was a very poorly made bullet. Use a quality bullet that will hold together!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

My Dad and a bunch of his friends would go up at least once a year to Canada and use there stick bows and recurves. A couple of them even used self bows. that they maid out of a stick. He said they would never run more than about 25 -50 yards. He said they would usually leave them about 2-3 hours or over night.
A 300 is plenty. Or your 308.


----------



## black bear84

I have killed four black bears, three of them with the 30-06 and shooting just behind the shoulder. All of them run away and died a distance away. When in Maine that distance 35-55 yards can be a hell spot, Thick bushes and bear tunnels in them. Scary when you look for a bear at dusk.
My last Bear was taken with a 7mm R. Magnum with 175 grains core lock.
The bear was small, 120 lb. and the placement was just behind the shoulder, it ran the same distance as the others. 
The thing to do is to break the shoulder, which was again my grain, having shoot deer just behind the shoulder all my life.

If you think that your bear will run into a thick scary spot, break that shoulder. For that you need a big caliber, 45-70, 30-06, 7mm Mag etc.
I don't think the 243 or even the 270 is a bear gun, it will kill them allright but bullets are too light to break a shoulder.
black bear84


----------



## win300us

Its all where you shoot them My bear that I shot last fall with my bow went A total of twelve yards in Minn I have shot three bears with the bow and if you hit them in the right spot there just as dead as if you shot them with A 300 win mag


----------



## Nolte

I've shot one bear with a 308, and have seen probably a hundred others taken. My advice would be to be to use a 308 on up. 30-06, 300, 7mm all good calibers. Just put the pill i n the right spot and it's game over.

I've seen bears shot with bows, but if you're on a dog hunt I wouldn't recomend it. It's a little different atmosphere. Over a bait no problem, just make a good shot.


----------



## joebobhunter4

honestly, for black bear... when i was 13 i shot one with a 260 and that brought the mother down prett good... just use a heavy grain with any gun heavier than a 243. im recomending if you are going for black bear any way... and as long as u make ur first shot count... ur in good shape


----------



## 147 Grain

.


----------

